# how can i tell what model my 97 nissan sentra is



## davidpalmer88 (Oct 25, 2011)

i am having a priblem trying to find what model sentra i have one place said i have a gxe and the other said gle can anyone help me find out


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

What options do you have?
You didn't describe ANYTHING.
For all we know, you've got a pink wheelbarrow filled with stuffed animals.


----------



## pepperjack13 (Jun 20, 2010)

if it has auto trans and tachometer then it is a gle, if not gxe. I don't know about manual trans


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Check the model code on the vehicle information plate or label. The 6th letter of the code will tell you if it's a GXE or GLE Sentra . 

If the 6th letter is "G", ie model code BAYALGF-EUA, then it is a GLE.
If the 6th letter is "B", ie model code BAYALBA-EUA, then it is a GXE. 
If the 6th letter is "S", then it is an SE or SE-R.
If the 6th letter is "E", then it is an XE.
If the 6th letter is "C", then it is a base model (sometimes referred to as "E").


----------

